# Specialized Turbo Levo Power Loss When Battery Falls To ~20%



## SLOTownLevo (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all, I found one older post about this issue and I was hoping there might be new information out there now. 

When the battery on my 2016 Levo reaches approximately 20%, it cuts power to the motor. I've had this happen over two battery charge cycles. The first time it happened I got the battery down to about 21%, during the most recent charge cycle the battery cut out at about 26%.

The bike has just under 400 miles. The battery only has 16 charge cycles, yet reports 90% health. Mission control app reports no faults.

I'd love to hear what others have done as it pertains to exploring/correcting the issue.

Thanks so much all and be well!

Mark


----------

